# Milwaukee Tools and 9.0ah battery problems



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That’s the downside to tools made by the manufacturer with the biggest product offering. They are always launching new products and we are the guinea pigs. I really think Milwaukee rushes new products to market.

I switched to Bosch a year ago without a minute of grief. Their line up is very limited in comparison, however.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> That’s the downside to tools made by the manufacturer with the biggest product offering. They are always launching new products and we are the guinea pigs. I really think Milwaukee rushes new products to market.
> 
> I switched to Bosch a year ago without a minute of grief. Their line up is very limited in comparison, however.


Sorry 99, but this site is for professionals only. Those who use bosch tools can talk about them at our DYI site. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I had an M12 battery break. I was able to take it apart and super glue things back together. It works fine again. This battery was dropped from a 6' step ladder so I cannot blame Milwaukee.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> Sorry 99, but this site is for professionals only. Those who use bosch tools can talk about them at our DYI site. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You haven’t heard of the Blue Wave?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> You haven’t heard of the Blue Wave?


Unfortunately I have.... since then the line ups have increased dramatically at my local surf spots. 








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Normally I would not defend a cordless tool brand other than Milwaukee but I have to this time.

I bought a bosch 10.8v screwdriver, impact, and adjustable angle driver many years ago when they first came out and they all still work just fine. That is after the impact and screwdriver have both been dropped in saltwater more than once.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Normally I would not defend a cordless tool brand other than Milwaukee but I have to this time.
> 
> I bought a bosch 10.8v screwdriver, impact, and adjustable angle driver many years ago when they first came out and they all still work just fine. That is after the impact and screwdriver have both been dropped in saltwater more than once.


I bought the Makita 10.8V impact at probably the same time you bought the Bosch. I sold it but I am sure it still works fine.

I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the major brands. But Milwaukee has an advantage on their lineup and very innovative tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I bought the Makita 10.8V impact at probably the same time you bought the Bosch. I sold it but I am sure it still works fine.
> 
> I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the major brands. But *Milwaukee has an advantage on their lineup and very innovative tools*.


As much as I agree with that I still have a couple DeWalt tools that work great and Milwaukee doesn't have as good a design to replace them all yet. The inline style 18v sheetmetal shear that Milwaukee isn't as comfortable to use or the 7.2v screwdriver. I wish Milwaukee would come out with a screwdriver like the 7.2 DeWalt, I have a couple of the small 4v Milwaukee ones but the batteries are the weakest link.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As much as I agree with that I still have a couple DeWalt tools that work great and Milwaukee doesn't have as good a design to replace them all yet. The inline style 18v sheetmetal shear that Milwaukee isn't as comfortable to use or the 7.2v screwdriver. * I wish Milwaukee would come out with a screwdriver like the 7.2 DeWalt*, I have a couple of the small 4v Milwaukee ones but the batteries are the weakest link.


With them making the 12V impact gun even smaller this year and giving it the very low speeds, I think they want that to take both roles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> With them making the 12V impact gun even smaller this year and giving it the very low speeds, I think they want that to take both roles.


Oh I haven't seen that yet but I'm curious.

I still prefer this design to a regular pistol grip, it would be even better with the M12 style battery:


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I just got the chain saw with the 12 amp hour battery. Haven't had a chance to do serious work with it yet but it looks to be on a par with a tree trimming gas chain saw without having to yank a rope every time you pick it up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tmessner said:


> I just got the chain saw with the 12 amp hour battery. Haven't had a chance to do serious work with it yet but it looks to be on a par with a tree trimming gas chain saw without having to yank a rope every time you pick it up.


Let us know how it performs after you get to use it.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

It is RED. It will perform LOL.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I am also the guy who drives Ford trucks and even if I am having trouble with them it is still the best. If I drove something else it could be flawless and still a piece of junk. IMO


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

tmessner said:


> It is RED. It will perform LOL.


I did catch that lol


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Milwaukee works fine, I just can’t stand when battery dies with zero warning


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

360max said:


> Milwaukee works fine, I just can’t stand when battery dies with zero warning



Try looking at the battery indicator on the battery!
All lithium batteries die without warning.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> 360max said:
> 
> 
> > Milwaukee works fine, I just can’t stand when battery dies with zero warning
> ...


well aware of that, I’m accustomed to dewalt, but most co seem to sway toward Milwaukee lately


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't know!!
My 9ah pride and joy, WAS IN THE FUEL SDS WHEN IT WAS STOLEN OFF A JOBSITE DOWNTOWN. :sad::vs_mad:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Try looking at the battery indicator on the battery!
> All lithium batteries die without warning.


nope dewalt will lower speeds before it is completely dead, can use it at least 1 min before it dies completely


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> I wouldn't know!!
> My 9ah pride and joy, WAS IN THE FUEL SDS WHEN IT WAS STOLEN OFF A JOBSITE DOWNTOWN. :sad::vs_mad:


That’s why you keep your Milwaukee tools in a DeWalt bag.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have only one 9 amp battery. No problems yet though its not used everyday.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I have only one 9 amp battery. No problems yet though its not used everyday.


Dont leave them in your tools, they grow legs and take the tool with it. :sad:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Anyone else having problems where Milwaukee tools don't seem like they are designed to carry the weight of 9.0ah batteries? The weight and momentum of swinging tools around with the bigger batteries seems to wear out the races that the battery slides in to, and causes the battery terminals on the tools to carbon up. This has been the worst with my fuel hole hawg. For the past 6 months I have had to hose the contacts on the tool with contact cleaner and sometimes even emery cloth to clean the contacts up enough to get it to run. When the problem rears its ugly head you squeeze the trigger on the tool and it just pulses instead of running. Granted the tool hasn't been treated all that gently, but I never treated my Rigid hole hawg any differently, and that's 10 years old. Heck, I've gone back to using the corded tool while the cordless tool is down.
> 
> I've also noticed the batteries are starting to get a healthy wiggle in the cordless drill, angle grinder, and the sawzall. To be honest, I am getting pretty fed up with it. This doesn't even get into the ****ty battery casings the m12 batteries have. I don't know how many 12v batteries I've had to toss since those stupid little plastic clips that hold the top of the battery housing on breaks off so the cap with the slots in it for the battery connector stays in the tool when I pull the battery. I've invested heavily in Milwaukee tools, and some of them have held up really well, but damn, some of their designs are looking pretty chintzy.
> 
> I know a guy who had his wife make some stretchy straps to wrap around the handle of his milwaukee tools that holds the battery tight to the housing, so I'm not the only one with this problem. I'd have her make me some, but with the handle/battery interface being different on each tool they would have to be custom made.


Hence why I went mostly with Dewalt's Made in USA stuff now. Much better than constantly sending tools back to Milwaukee. Sent the drill and battery in the same box for repair, got the drill back in 10 days, and the battery was another 7 days. :vs_mad:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> Hence why I went mostly with Dewalt's Made in USA stuff now. Much better than constantly sending tools back to Milwaukee. Sent the drill and battery in the same box for repair, got the drill back in 10 days, and the battery was another 7 days. :vs_mad:


I've actually been eyeing Makita, lately. They are coming out with some pretty innovative stuff, and their new 36v cordless hole hawg is looking tough. It's rated for up to 6 1/2" hole saws, 4 5/8" self feed bits, and 2" auger bits. The Milwaukee is anemic, is only rated for up to a 2" self feed, and mine is actually dead. It's so weak that after playing with a corded one again, I don't see myself going back to it. It's not really that much better than a cordless drill other than it has a longer handle so you don't tweak your wrists. It just doesn't have enough power. If you hit a nail with an auger it will bind right up instead of chewing through it, and I still have to bust out a corded rigging if I have to angle drill old beams. 

I also had to replace my fuel drill that was 4 years old that smoked a transmission last year and had been ridden hard and put away yet. The transmission in the new one is already getting chewy and its had a much easier life since I have an m12 rotary hammer for drilling masonary and had the hole hawg for larger hole saws and such. It has pretty much only run regular drill bits, carbide hole saws, and some paddle bits. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I've actually been eyeing Makita, lately. They are coming out with some pretty innovative stuff, and their new 36v cordless hole hawg is looking tough. It's rated for up to 6 1/2" hole saws, 4 5/8" self feed bits, and 2" auger bits. The Milwaukee is anemic, is only rated for up to a 2" self feed, and mine is actually dead. It's so weak that after playing with a corded one again, I don't see myself going back to it. It's not really that much better than a cordless drill other than it has a longer handle so you don't tweak your wrists. It just doesn't have enough power. If you hit a nail with an auger it will bind right up instead of chewing through it, and I still have to bust out a corded rigging if I have to angle drill old beams.
> 
> I also had to replace my fuel drill that was 4 years old that smoked a transmission last year and had been ridden hard and put away yet. The transmission in the new one is already getting chewy and its had a much easier life since I have an m12 rotary hammer for drilling masonary and had the hole hawg for larger hole saws and such. It has pretty much only run regular drill bits, carbide hole saws, and some paddle bits. Pretty disappointing.


Have you or anybody tried the cordless superhawg? I still use my M28 right angle drill and it's got plenty of torque just not a lot of speed. With that and 2 fuel m18 drills I can rough in remodels and granny flats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zac said:


> Have you or anybody tried the cordless superhawg? I still use my M28 right angle drill and it's got plenty of torque just not a lot of speed. With that and 2 fuel m18 drills I can rough in remodels and granny flats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've played around with a turd herder's cordless super hawg and its waaaaaay too slow for electrical work, imho.


----------

